# Τα 100 καλύτερα βιβλία της νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας



## daeman (Jan 16, 2014)

...
*Τα 100 καλύτερα βιβλία της νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας 
Σύμφωνα με τις επιλογές 120 συγγραφέων*
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 13 ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ 2014 00:00

Με τη συμμετοχή 120 λογοτεχνών ολοκληρώθηκε η μεγάλη έρευνα που πραγματοποίησαν το *bookpress.gr* και το *Βιβλιοπωλείο Πολιτεία*, για την ανάδειξη των 100 βιβλίων που αξιολογούνται από τους συγγραφείς ως τα καλύτερα της νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας των τελευταίων δύο αιώνων (1813-2013). 

Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι από τους συγγραφείς ζητήθηκε να δηλώσουν τα 20 βιβλία που αξιολογεί ο καθένας ως τα καλύτερα, σύμφωνα πάντα με τις αναγνωστικές προτιμήσεις τους, την κρίση τους για την επιρροή που άσκησαν ή άλλα κριτήρια που καθορίζουν τις επιλογές τους. Στα βιβλία αυτά μπορούσαν να περιλαμβάνονται τίτλοι πεζογραφίας, μυθιστορήματα ή διηγήματα, ποιητικές συλλογές (μεμονωμένες, συγκεντρωτικές ή άπαντα) και θεατρικά έργα.

Τα 100 βιβλία που συγκέντρωσαν τις περισσότερες προτιμήσεις δημοσιεύονται κατά αλφαβητική σειρά, σύμφωνα με το επώνυμο των συγγραφέων, και όχι με βάση τις προτιμήσεις που συγκέντρωσαν, αφού στις προθέσεις της έρευνάς μας δεν είναι να θέσουμε συγγραφείς και βιβλία σε «ανταγωνισμό», αλλά «να καταδειχτούν προτιμήσεις, επιρροές, τάσεις, τροφοδοτώντας τη συζήτηση που αφορά το παρελθόν, το παρόν και το μέλλον της ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας.»

Ο κατάλογος με τα *100 καλύτερα βιβλία της νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας* είναι ο εξής:



1|ΑΡΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ|ΤΟ ΚΙΒΩΤΙΟ
2|ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ |ΤΑ ΠΟΙΗΜΑΤΑ
3|ΜΕΛΠΩ ΑΞΙΩΤΗ |ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΝΥΧΤΕΣ
4|ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ ΒΑΛΤΙΝΟΣ |Η ΚΑΘΟΔΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΝΝΙΑ
5|ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ ΒΑΛΤΙΝΟΣ |ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ '60
6|ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ ΒΑΛΤΙΝΟΣ |ΣΥΝΑΞΑΡΙ ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ΚΟΡΔΟΠΑΤΗ
7|ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ ΒΑΛΤΙΝΟΣ |ΟΡΘΟΚΩΣΤΑ
8|ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΒΑΡΝΑΛΗΣ |ΤΟ ΦΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙΕΙ
9|ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΣ |ΤΟ ΦΥΛΛΟ. ΤΟ ΠΗΓΑΔΙ. Τ' ΑΓΓΕΛΙΑΣΜΑ
10|ΗΛΙΑΣ ΒΕΝΕΖΗΣ |ΑΙΟΛΙΚΗ ΓΗ
11|ΗΛΙΑΣ ΒΕΝΕΖΗΣ |ΤΟ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ 31328
12|ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Μ. ΒΙΖΥΗΝΟΣ |ΝΕΟΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΔΙΗΓΗΜΑΤΑ
13|ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Μ. ΒΙΖΥΗΝΟΣ |ΤΟ ΑΜΑΡΤΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ
14|ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Μ. ΒΙΖΥΗΝΟΣ |ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΞΕΙΔΙΟΝ
15|ΡΕΑ ΓΑΛΑΝΑΚΗ |Ο ΒΙΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΙΣΜΑΗΛ ΦΕΡΙΚ ΠΑΣΑ
16|ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΓΚΑΝΑΣ |ΓΥΑΛΙΝΑ ΓΙΑΝΝΕΝΑ
17|ΝΙΚΟΣ ΓΚΑΤΣΟΣ |ΑΜΟΡΓΟΣ
18|Ε.Χ. ΓΟΝΑΤΑΣ |Η ΚΡΥΠΤΗ
19|ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΔΗΣ |ΠΕΘΑΙΝΩ ΣΑΝ ΧΩΡΑ
20|ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ |ΝΤΙΑΛΙΘ' ΙΜ ΧΡΙΣΤΑΚΗ
21|ΚΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΥΛΑ |ΧΑΙΡΕ ΠΟΤΕ
22|ΜΑΡΩ ΔΟΥΚΑ |Η ΑΡΧΑΙΑ ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑ
23|ΣΤΡΑΤΗΣ ΔΟΥΚΑΣ |ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΑΙΧΜΑΛΩΤΟΥ
24|ΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΓΓΟΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ |ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΛΑΔΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΟΔΩΝΕΣ
25|ΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΓΓΟΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ |ΜΠΟΛΙΒΑΡ
26|ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ |ΤΟ ΑΞΙΟΝ ΕΣΤΙ
27|ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ |ΤΑ ΕΛΕΓΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΞΩΠΕΤΡΑΣ
28|ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ |ΠΟΙΗΜΑΤΑ 1911-1996
29|ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ |ΜΑΡΙΑ ΝΕΦΕΛΗ
30|ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΟΣ |ΟΚΤΑΝΑ
31|ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΟΣ |ΕΝΔΟΧΩΡΑ
32|ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΟΣ |ΥΨΙΚΑΜΙΝΟΣ
33|ΖΥΡΑΝΝΑ ΖΑΤΕΛΗ |ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΩΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΥΚΟΥ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ
34|ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΘΕΟΤΟΚΗΣ |Η ΤΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΜΑ
35|ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ |ΕΠΙΤΑΦΙΟΣ ΘΡΗΝΟΣ
36|ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ |Η ΣΑΡΚΟΦΑΓΟΣ
37|Κ.Π. ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ |ΑΠΑΝΤΑ
38|Κ.Π. ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ |ΤΑ ΠΟΙΗΜΑΤΑ
39|ΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ |ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ
40|ΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ |ΒΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΗ ΖΟΡΜΠΑ
41|ΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ |Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ
42|ΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ |Ο ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΞΑΝΑΣΤΑΥΡΩΝΕΤΑΙ
43|ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ |ΩΔΑΙ
44|ΙΑΚΩΒΟΣ ΚΑΜΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΣ |Η ΑΥΛΗ ΤΩΝ ΘΑΥΜΑΤΩΝ
45|Μ. ΚΑΡΑΓΑΤΣΗΣ |Η ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΧΙΜΑΙΡΑ
46|Μ. ΚΑΡΑΓΑΤΣΗΣ |ΓΙΟΥΓΚΕΡΜΑΝ
47|Μ. ΚΑΡΑΓΑΤΣΗΣ |Ο ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΑΡΧΗΣ ΛΙΑΠΚΙΝ
48|ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΠΑΝΟΥ |Η ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΛΥΚΟΣ
49|ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΡΚΑΒΙΤΣΑΣ |Ο ΖΗΤΙΑΝΟΣ
50|ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΑΡΥΩΤΑΚΗΣ |ΕΛΕΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΤΙΡΕΣ
51|ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΑΡΥΩΤΑΚΗΣ |ΠΟΙΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΖΑ
52|ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΑΡΥΩΤΑΚΗΣ |ΝΗΠΕΝΘΗ
53|ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΟΣ |ΚΑΤΑ ΣΑΔΔΟΥΚΑΙΩΝ
54|ΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΧΤΙΤΣΗΣ |Ο ΕΞΩΣΤΗΣ
55|ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΚΟΤΖΙΑΣ |ΑΝΤΙΠΟΙΗΣΙΣ ΑΡΧΗΣ
56|ΜΕΝΗΣ ΚΟΥΜΑΝΤΑΡΕΑΣ |ΒΙΟΤΕΧΝΙΑ ΥΑΛΙΚΩΝ
57|ΜΑΚΡΥΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ|ΑΠΟΜΝΗΜΟΝΕΥΜΑΤΑ
58|ΠΑΥΛΟΣ ΜΑΤΕΣΙΣ |Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΥΛΟΥ
59|ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΜΗΤΣΑΚΗΣ |ΔΙΗΓΗΜΑΤΑ
60|ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΜΠΕΡΑΤΗΣ |ΤΟ ΠΛΑΤΥ ΠΟΤΑΜΙ
61|ΣΤΡΑΤΗΣ ΜΥΡΙΒΗΛΗΣ |Η ΖΩΗ ΕΝ ΤΑΦΩ
62|ΣΤΡΑΤΗΣ ΜΥΡΙΒΗΛΗΣ |Η ΔΑΣΚΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΥΣΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ
63|ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΠΑΛΑΜΑΣ |Ο ΔΩΔΕΚΑΛΟΓΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΓΥΦΤΟΥ
64|ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΑΝΟΥ |ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΛΙΑΣ REMINGTON
65|ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ|Η ΦΟΝΙΣΣΑ
66|ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ|ΑΠΑΝΤΑ
67|ΝΙΚΟΣ-ΓΑΒΡΙΗΛ ΠΕΝΤΖΙΚΗΣ |ΤΟ ΜΥΘΙΣΤΟΡΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΣ ΕΡΣΗΣ
68|ΝΙΚΟΣ-ΓΑΒΡΙΗΛ ΠΕΝΤΖΙΚΗΣ |Ο ΠΕΘΑΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ
69|ΚΟΣΜΑΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΗΣ |EROICA
70|ΚΟΣΜΑΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΗΣ |ΣΤΟΥ ΧΑΤΖΗΦΡΑΓΚΟΥ
71|ΚΟΣΜΑΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΗΣ |ΛΕΜΟΝΟΔΑΣΟΣ
72|ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΡΙΤΣΟΣ |Η ΣΟΝΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΕΛΗΝΟΦΩΤΟΣ
73|ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΡΙΤΣΟΣ |Η ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΗ
74|ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ ΡΟΪΔΗΣ |Η ΠΑΠΙΣΣΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΑ
75|ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ ΣΑΜΑΡΑΚΗΣ |ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ
76|ΜΙΛΤΟΣ ΣΑΧΤΟΥΡΗΣ |ΠΟΙΗΜΑΤΑ Α ΚΑΙ Β
77|ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΣΕΦΕΡΗΣ |ΠΟΙΗΜΑΤΑ
78|ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΣΕΦΕΡΗΣ |ΜΥΘΙΣΤΟΡΗΜΑ
79|ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΣΕΦΕΡΗΣ |ΗΜΕΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ
80|ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΣΕΦΕΡΗΣ |ΣΤΡΟΦΗ
81|ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΣΙΚΕΛΙΑΝΟΣ |ΛΥΡΙΚΟΣ ΒΙΟΣ
82|ΤΑΚΗΣ ΣΙΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ |ΝΕΚΡΟΔΕΙΠΝΟΣ
83|ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΚΑΡΙΜΠΑΣ |ΤΟ ΣΟΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΓΚΑΡΩ
84|ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΚΑΡΙΜΠΑΣ |ΤΟ ΘΕΙΟ ΤΡΑΓΙ
85|ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ |Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ
86|ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ |ΑΠΑΝΤΑ
87|ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ |ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΙ ΠΟΛΙΟΡΚΗΜΕΝΟΙ
88|ΔΙΔΩ ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΥ |ΜΑΤΩΜΕΝΑ ΧΩΜΑΤΑ
89|ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΤΑΧΤΣΗΣ |ΤΟ ΤΡΙΤΟ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΙ
90|ΣΤΡΑΤΗΣ ΤΣΙΡΚΑΣ |ΑΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΕΣ
91|ΣΤΡΑΤΗΣ ΤΣΙΡΚΑΣ |Η ΧΑΜΕΝΗ ΑΝΟΙΞΗ
92|ΜΑΡΙΟΣ ΧΑΚΚΑΣ |Ο ΜΠΙΝΤΕΣ
93|ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΧΑΤΖΗΣ |ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΙΚΡΗΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΛΗΣ
94|ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΧΑΤΖΗΣ |ΤΟ ΔΙΠΛΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ
95|ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ |Ο ΕΧΘΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΙΗΤΗ
96|ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ |ΟΙ ΧΤΙΣΤΕΣ
97|ΝΙΚΟΣ ΧΟΥΛΙΑΡΑΣ |Ο ΛΟΥΣΙΑΣ
98|ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΜΑΝΟΣ |Η ΚΕΡΕΝΙΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ
99|ΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΙΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ |ΠΟΙΗΜΑΤΑ
100|ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΨΥΧΑΡΗΣ |ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ
H έρευνα αυτή ελπίζουμε ότι θα αποτελέσει το έναυσμα για γόνιμες συζητήσεις.
[...]

Πηγή: Book Press

Περισσότερα στοιχεία για την έρευνα, τους 120 λογοτέχνες που συμμετείχαν και κάποια συμπεράσματα, εκεί. 
Ή εδώ, τα σχόλιά σας και οι γόνιμες συζητήσεις. :)


Αδελφό νήμα: *88 books that shaped America*.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2014)

Είναι λίγο περίεργο στην περίπτωση του Σολωμού, του Καβάφη και του Παπαδιαμάντη να έχουν τα Άπαντα μαζί με ένα άλλο βιβλίο. Φαντάζομαι πελάτη βιβλιοπωλείου να λέει: «Καλημέρα σας. Μόλις τελείωσα τα Άπαντα του Παπαδιαμάντη και σκέφτομαι να διαβάσω και τη Φόνισσα».


----------



## sarant (Jan 17, 2014)

Aυτό επισήμανα κι εγώ σε σχόλιο που έκανα στο Φέισμπουκ, το τεχνικό αυτό λάθος (επίσης στον Σεφέρη και τον Βιζυηνό). Βέβαια, τέτοιες ψηφοφορίες προσφέρονται περισσότερο για μυθιστορήματα - αυτοτελή έργα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2014)

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω και δηλώνω ότι έχω διαβάσει 34 από τα 100 της λίστας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

Προσεκτική ανάγνωση της λίστας από τον Νίκο Σαραντάκο:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/01/20/100books/


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2014)

Έγραψα και στου Σαραντάκου ότι θεωρώ περίεργο να μπαίνουν στην ίδια λίστα ποιήματα και πεζά, πολύ πιο περίεργο από το να μπαίνουν στην ίδια λίστα θεατρικά και κινηματογραφικά έργα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 21, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με την ένσταση που διατυπώνουν πολλοί στου Σαραντάκου, ότι έπρεπε να διαχωριστεί η ποίηση από την πεζογραφία. 
Κι επειδή άλλα κριτήρια θέλει η ποίηση και άλλα η πεζογραφία, δεν θα ασχοληθώ καθόλου με την πρώτη και θα καταθέσω εδώ την άποψή μου για τη δεύτερη.

Απ' τον κατάλογο λείπει η Καρυστιάνη (_Μικρά Αγγλία_, _Κουστούμι στο χώμα_), λείπει της Γαλανάκη η _Ελένη_, της Άλκης Ζέη _Η αρραβωνιαστικιά του Αχιλλέα_, του Τερζάκη η _Μενεξεδένια πολιτεία_, του Καραγάτση ο _Κίτρινος φάκελος. _Λείπει ο Θεοτοκάς. 

Λείπει ο Μάρκαρης (θα έπρεπε να μπει τουλάχιστον το _Ο Τσε αυτοκτόνησε_).

Αλλά κυρίως λείπει ο Ροΐδης —δε φτάνει η _Πάπισσα_, έπρεπε να μπει και η _Ψυχολογία Συριανού συζύγου_.

Τέλος, κακώς κατ' εμέ μπήκε στον κατάλογο ο Ψυχάρης. Ούτε το _Ταξίδι _είναι λογοτεχνία, ούτε ο ίδιος ήταν ποτέ λογοτέχνης, αν και το λαχταρούσε πολύ να περνιέται για τέτοιος.


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2014)

Earion said:


> Τέλος, κακώς κατ' εμέ μπήκε στον κατάλογο ο Ψυχάρης. Ούτε το _Ταξίδι _είναι λογοτεχνία, ούτε ο ίδιος ήταν ποτέ λογοτέχνης, αν και το λαχταρούσε πολύ να περνιέται για τέτοιος.



Μήπως γιατί είναι ένα από αυτά τα έργα που μας έχουν πει ότι είναι σημαντικό αλλά κανένας δεν το έχει διαβάσει; Και κανένας δεν θέλει να παραδεχτεί ότι δεν το έχει διαβάσει;

Αν εμένα με ρώταγαν ποιά είναι τα σημαντικότερα έργα της νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας θα έλεγα τα γνωστά: Ερωτόκριτος (δεν το έχω διαβάσει), Απομνημονεύματα του Μακρυγιάννη (δεν το έχω διαβάσει), Το Ταξίδι του Ψυχάρη (δεν το έχω διαβάσει), Eroica του Πολίτη (έχουν περάσει τόσα χρόνια από τότε που το διάβασα που δεν το θυμάμαι καθόλου), ο Ζητιάνος του Καρκαβίτσα (ομοίως), η Φόνισσα (αυτό το θυμάμαι, αλλά είναι η εξαίρεση), κλπ κλπ κλπ, ε, έτοιμη η λίστα μου. Χωρίς να ξέρω τι λέω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2014)

Ο Ερωτόκριτος είναι εκτός παιχνιδιού εν προκειμένω, γιατί ζητήθηκε να διαλέξουν έργα της περιόδου 1813-2013, δηλαδή των δυο τελευταίων αιώνων.


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2014)

Δεν έδινα απάντηση στην ερώτηση των κριτών. Αν το έκανα αυτό θα είχα βάλει είκοσι στη λίστα. 
Κι άμα ήθελα να κάνω φιγούρα θα έβαζα και την Αυτοβιογραφία της Ελισάβετ Μαρτινέγκου Μουτζάν.

* αυτό ειδικά δεν το έχω δει ποτέ μου τυπωμένο, κι αν δεν ήμουνα νερντόπουλο και δεν παρακολουθούσα ντοκιμαντέρ στην τηλεόραση όταν τα άλλα παιδιά παίζανε κυνηγητό, δεν θα είχα δει ένα πρόγραμμα για την Μουτζάν και δεν θα την είχα ακουστά πολύ πριν τη δω σαν υποσημείωση στο βιβλίο των Νέων Ελληνικών.


----------



## Earion (Jan 21, 2014)

Καλά που μου το θύμισες. Ούτε ο Μακρυγιάννης είναι λογοτεχνία.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2014)

Earion said:


> Λείπει ο Θεοτοκάς.


Το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ όταν διάβασα τη λίστα, η _Αργώ_ τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να είχε μπει.


----------

